# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  meraki mr66 kai mr72

## chrisrer

Καλησπέρα θ ήθελα τα φώτα σας για 2 access points meraki mr66 kai mr72 που είχαν πέσει στα χέρια μου πριν πολυ καιρο που ειχε εταιρεια ενασ φιλος και εκλεισε οπως και εχει ληξει το cloudmanagment απο τα συγκεκριμενα μηχανηματα......μπορουμε να τα ξαναζωντανεψουμε με καποιο τροπο ετσι ωστε να γινουν λειτουργικα?......εχω ψαξει για openwrt klp αλλα δεν εχει βγει τιποτα ακομα..

----------


## goldenaura

> Καλησπέρα θ ήθελα τα φώτα σας για 2 access points meraki mr66 kai mr72 που είχαν πέσει στα χέρια μου πριν πολυ καιρο που ειχε εταιρεια ενασ φιλος και εκλεισε οπως και εχει ληξει το cloudmanagment απο τα συγκεκριμενα μηχανηματα......μπορουμε να τα ξαναζωντανεψουμε με καποιο τροπο ετσι ωστε να γινουν λειτουργικα?......εχω ψαξει για openwrt klp αλλα δεν εχει βγει τιποτα ακομα..


Θέλουν άδειες για να δουλέψουν.

----------


## K1m0n

Κάποια μπορεί να τρέξουν wrt.
Αν τα έχεις για πέταμα θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις.
Λάθος.... δεν μπορούν.

----------

